# Rotten Tomatoes



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*A whole bunch of them to the loser chick that yelled at me in front of my kid at home depot. She was yelling that I hit her truck when the shopping cart hit it. I was backing up and the guy she was with let go of the flat bead cart and it rolled out in the middle of the parking lot right when I was backing up. She was yelling that I was going to fast. I was doing 4km as I had my kid and she sat in the front seat since it was 20 feet. The scratch doesn't even look like it was from the cart. Um, don't you think it is YOUR fault or the guy you where with since he let go of the cart and it rolled behind my van? You loser.*


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm sorry that happened  Home Depot parking lots are trouble. I saw a fist fight break out in one because one dude looked at another dude's chick. lol It was sorta comical


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sigh.. i hate to say it, but I would of just called the cops. For someone to disrespect me infront of my own children? I would definitely find justice =) I know.. cops dun do much, but they would definitely get those two dumbasses on their way!

And if it makes you feel better... at the Aberdeen parking lot just few months back.. a guy in mid 20's pulled someone's mother out when she wuz driving (with her kids inside the car) and kicked the crap outta her! Can u imagine? Stupid people nowadays!


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I allways park in the cornerof the lot away from the chaos, and if any dumbass yelled at me I would get outa my car and rip the front licence plate off the front of the fawkers car and say " now I know who you are motha fawker"


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> I allways park in the cornerof the lot away from the chaos, and if any dumbass yelled at me I would get outa my car and rip the front licence plate off the front of the fawkers car and say " now I know who you are motha fawker"


And STEAL HIS FISH!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*At first I thought it was my fault cause I hit the crat and if it hit her turck, Hit it. Then when my friends saw the picture of the so called scratch, they said no way did the handle of the cart do that. The scratches look like the go down.

A few weeks before I was pulling out of a parking lot, I did the shoulder check on both my left and right. Nothing. So I put it in reverse, started to pull out and bag, it a car. It wasn't there a few second ago. That must be my fault. I told the young girl how sorry I was and that I didn't see her. We took pictures of both vehicles after I said I would give her my number. She didn't even care to get my number or pictures till I said something. She has never called. I have a bunch of scratches and dings on my back bumper from people hitting it with whatever they have while in parking lots. It sucks.*


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah there's always ppl out there trying to pull off some sort of scam.
I was @ metro a few years back & I pull out to see traffic around a blind corner(in the underground lot), I just creep out but intend to back up if a car(s) were coming I had my reverse light on the whole time since it was stick & I just rolled forward in neutral.
This guy comes up right on my ass & I had to reverse.
I waved him back & did a shoulder check & cars were coming quick.
So I backed up & sure enogh I bumped him because he wanted to ride my bumper.
No damaged done took pix & everything, I get a call from ICBC the next day claiming I hit the guy.
I told them hey he hit me from behind, & he ended up losing the battle.
Serves him right for trying to pull a quick one on me & ICBC.

Same thing happened in RICH. stupid student drivers & their immigrant instructors.
The light was clearly green & he slams the break for no reason.
No one in front of him he just thought hey green means stop.
I rear end him & he claims a bunch of damage even though there was none.
My phone was stolen so my evidence was gone with it.
I paid out $800 just so I wouldn't lose my roadstar.
Stupid instructor kept trying to talk to me in Chinese, & I told him I don't understand, even tho I did. 

That's why I hate RICH. Immigrants who make us Canadian born Chinese look so bad.


No offense to any immigrants who drive properly, or get proper lessons.

I just hate having to take the rap.
Then again, when I pull something stupid while driving, I always say "Hey I'm Chinese give me a break". 

But seriously I don't take any offense to all the Chinese drivers jokes, I'm known to use them to my advantage.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*My husband was driving down nordel and bumped into a guy. There was a tiny scratch. The guy called ICBC saying he had whip lash and that is car wasn't drivable and he had to take a cab to work all week. My husband lost his safe driver's cause he couldn't fork out the cash at the time. Now he has a cell phone and can take pictures of it if it ever happens again. Some people are just @ss bums and try to take you for anything. 

When that girl was yelling at me at home depot I would have yelled back, but she was like that chick Jesse James slept with, but larger and much scarier. I didn't need my kid seeing me go at it in a parking lot with some girl over a scratch. My kid would have started to cry. Then again they girl didn't seem like she gave a crap.*


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

So true.
Ppl will take advantage of anything they can, it's sad but our society is taking a turn for the worst.
Honesty is a thing of the past, respect is something our grandparents talk about.
Seriously just sad...

Ppl will find anything they can to make $$$ off someone else.
Look @ all the stupid things ppl try to sue ppl for.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I am actually so sick of being stabbed in the back by so called "friends". I try and do nice things for people and specially for my friends. I had a girl that lived next to me in the town house and she lost her job. I had her over almost every night for dinner. Then I bought her groceries, then lent her money off my Visa so she could keep her place. She turned around and stabbed me in the back. Telling people stories that weren't true. Made one of my other friends stop being friends with me. She would have lost her place without my help. Another girl I got groceries for when she was down on her luck. She turned around and stabbed me in the back as well. Years later I thought I had learned my lesson, but nope. I helped out a so called friend doing a job for 60% less then what she would have paid someone ells to do the job. You have to have a bartending certificate to bartend for curtain events. I wont go into detail's, but I never got paid to this day. I had giving this person stuff I was selling on Craig's list for free. I could have sold them and made money, but nope, stupid me being nice again. I am not so giving because of these three women anymore and it is sad. That is my nature and it has been tarnished because of them. Maybe I am to soft and to nice. Maybe I need to just be a beeeootch from now and and help know one. It makes me sad as that is the way I am. Maybe I need to pick better so called friends. People should be ashamed of themselves for treating people that they say are their friends like dirt. I go out of my way and I know others that do as well as all we ask for is a little respect.

This is making me mad having these things brought up again so I am going to go and finish my bottle before I say anything bad. I have to remember to try and not drink and bca, it gets me into trouble. Oh trouble, lol.: *


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

It's sad, but the good "guy/gal" always finishes last.
I've learned this the hard way too.

This is the reason why I luv BCA.
All the ppl I've met, have been great, & I'll help any of them if they ever need it.

I know all too well.
That's why you changed your name to "trouble" didn't you.


If it wasn't for your rainbow colored post I probably wouldn't have guessed.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Well I thought I might see how many people actually figure out that it is me. LOL Everyone had a name that wasn't their real name so I fugured I wanted one as well instead of being Jennifer. I had a few in mind, but I thought I would get banned for it so I stuck with what I usually get called anyways. LOL

Most of the people I have met on her have been great. There have been a few that I could um, say were not, but I wont go into that. They know who they are and what they did to make me never want to talk to them again. I think of the nice people I have met and not yet met. People like Davefrombc and April make up for the other's. There are others that have done some nice things, but those two stick out by far. *


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup.
April, Charles,Pat,Bill,Zenin/ninez,Gord,Stu,Kole,Wicky,Grant & his staff,Claudia (of course),Christian,Corwin,etc.
Sorry if I forgot anyone,(I know I have too).
I've met a few only a few times, but all have been great.
I see Bill the most out of anyone & he's a riot.
I luv that guy & his dog Pepsi.


I know there's a few ppl to look out for, I've been warned by others, thanks to those who warned me too they know who I'm talking about.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I wish I was warned. I had to find out the hard way. I have WAY to many knives in my back. We used to have more fun on her but got in to much trouble. Imagine is we hung out in person. LOL I try and be good when I am with Dave. I have my days I can let it all out. Oh that is coming up very soon. My birthday party. Was going to be small and only girl's but to many of my guy friends want to join in. lol Don't want to be a rotten tomato and say no.*


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!!!
The "pirate" will live again!!!
I've been screwed too many time aside from BCA.
I'm just glad ppl here are nice enough nice enough to give me a head up when I'm trying to deal with someone who might not be as "honest" as they put out to be.
They get black listed, I try to spread the word if I see anyone who's going to deal with them.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Well I have been screwed by people on here. 1 just in a very small way, the other, I wont go into as many people know her. Yes I guess I might be being petty, but when you are owed $100 for something you did you tend to be pissed. I can make $100 go a long way and since I have been laid off it really hurts my family. I am to old to keep my mouth shut and play in the sandbox anymore. You screw me, shame on you. I know most people have money problems, but I can't even live with myslef when I owe someone $5. I know it took awhile April, but it feels better to have that off my shoulder. LOL You are such a good person I never would forgot even $5.*


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sometimes is good to let it out Jen, is not healthy for u to have that and keep it to yourself. I know how it feels to b stub, if a friend called me in the middle of the nite i will go help, now i have change the way i am with the friends that have done stuff to me..is just not the same anymore but i do try to b me and not let those bad things take over. U know I am here incase u need to talk, chat, complain etc


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Claudia (of course)


Oh u r soooo safe lol
I have met lots of good people too from BCA and love them, I am sure that some members r ok with me and some dont loke me at all but hey u cant please everybody  lol


----------

